# Animal anatomy diagrams?



## Feo Takahari (Oct 6, 2014)

I've realized that a lot of my research questions involve the specific anatomical details of various animals (like the shape of a lion's paw, and how it connects to the leg.) Is there a good resource anyone would recommend for anatomical diagrams of various species?


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 10, 2014)

There has to be some Veterinarian resource diagrams out there.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=v...ved=0CCsQsAQ#tbm=isch&q=veterinarian+diagrams

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=v...AQ#tbm=isch&q=veterinarian+diagrams+lions+paw

Don't know how useful they are to you.


----------



## psychotick (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi,

This site might help: Online Veterinary Resources | Veterinary Medical Library | University of Minnesota

Cheers, Greg.


----------

